# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Saving and sharing user input.

## Germcloud

Hello everyone,

I'm very new to Silverlight and WPF, I have a silverlight site in which I would like anyone to save simple text information onto my server and have other users access it by selecting it's title.

The application will display a form where they type their name, story title and short story.  The program will record the date and time of creation.

The information is then stored in an xml file on the server.

When someone else visits the site, the program will read the xml data, load it in the application and allow them to select the title of the story to view it.

I am looking for the simplist approach to do this, I had thought of just using XML files stored on the server and save and load information to it from silverlight but maybe there is a better way?

When I try to research it online, I keep running into restricted storage access, which seems to save the information to the persons computer, which I don't want.

If someone can point me in the right direction.  

In case you need to now, I'm working with silverlight 3 but can use 4 if I have to and programming in VB.  My site runs off Linux and I create it in Visual Web Developer 2010.

Thanks.

----------


## Germcloud

Still researching, but if I had to guess, I'd think that I would use xmlReader and xmlWriter to do this.  However, it doesn't give me any examples of how to access the file on my server, it just says "Store data to and retrieve data from isolated storage using Silverlight" which I think saves it to the user's computer.

It's giving me the impression that you can read or write to actual files on the server, is this true?  If so, is it possible to embed the file within the application and use it that way somehow??

----------

